# "McKesson & Robbins" type glass



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2011)

I picked this up and was wondering what the heck  it went to.  The base has a notched area with screw threads that interlock it onto something, but all I can think of is a dispenser or something like that.  I realized it appears to be a Mckesson style, so I'm posting some pics and asking for help to id it.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are the screw threads, more like a pair of twist locks.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2011)

Another base shot.  The area that locks in is flattened on opposing sides.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2011)

It's machine made, but crude.  There are lots of small bubbles and the glass is unevenly distributed.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2011)

The mold seams are rough.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 28, 2011)

It's 3" tall and 2-1/4" across the top. The base is 1-3/4" at the widest point.   The Kuhn book lists the McKesson & Robbins bottles as the KR-42 group. There is a very similar "jar" in that group but it has screw threads at the top and doesn't appear to have any notch at the base. Thanks for any input.  Also, my glass color is nice, it's a blend of golden ambers.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting.  Dont think I would put it in that category for only 1 reason.  There is no way of sealing the top.  The one jar example in the book has a threaded top.  This is a curiosity though.  Perhaps a drinking glass (or very large shot) that locked into a rack.  Something mobile....like a James Bond portable Bar set...


----------

